# Domain Transfer Schwierigkeiten



## multimolti (19. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hatte meine Website http://www.multimolti.de bisher bei Evanzo gehostet, bin aber mit denen nicht sehr zufrieden und habe daher beschlossen, zu wechseln. Meine Besucher kommen hauptsächlich aus Amerika, daher habe ich jetzt Hostmonster als neuen Host gewählt (habe fast nur gute Reviews über die gelesen).

Dort habe ich mir jetzt einen neuen Account gemacht und Domain Transfer ausgewählt. Jetzt, nach der Registration, steht hier:


> When you sign up as a transfer account with HostMonster.Com, we only create the account on our servers for you to use. You will need to upload all of your files, create your email accounts, databases, etc. We do not try and transfer the domain to HostMonster.Com as the registrar automatically. If you would like HostMonster.Com to take over as the registrar of your domain, please let us know (we can transfer .com, .net, .org, .info, .us, and .biz domains). Otherwise your domain will remain solely your responsibility.
> 
> You will also need to login to your current registrar and change the DNS to the following nameservers:
> 
> ...



Ich habe aber noch nie etwas selbst mit solchen Sachen gemacht. Was muss ich jetzt umstellen? Ich habe keine Ahnung, bei welchem Registrar ich bin und wie ich das umstellen kann.
Außerdem steht da noch: "Otherwise your domain will remain solely your responsibility". Heißt das jetzt, dass ich meinen Evanzo-Account weiterhin brauche, damit die Domain gehostet bleibt

Bitte helft mir! Ich hoffe, ich habe keine e gebaut!


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2009)

Du musst dort, wo du die Domain hast registrieren lassen, den DNS-Eintrag wie genannt ändern, dass die Domain also auf den DNS-Server von Hostmoster zeigt. Wenn das also die Domain bei Evanzo hast registrieren lassen, brauchst du dort auch weiterhin das Konto.


----------



## multimolti (19. September 2009)

Okay, das ist schon mal schlecht, da hätte ich mich wohl besser informieren sollen... Und wie kann ich jetzt den DNS-Eintrag ändern? Ich wüsste nicht, dass es bei Evanzo so eine Option gibt!


----------



## DeluXe (19. September 2009)

Gab es bei den Domains nicht eine Einstellung wie "Weiterleiten" oder so?
Ich meine das mal bei einem Bekannten gesehen zu haben, dort konnte man dann wiederum auf "erweitert" (oder etwas in der Art) klicken und den DNS-Eintrag ändern.

Allerdings ist das schon ein paar Zeiteinheiten her.


----------



## multimolti (19. September 2009)

Im normalen Evanzo Support Center gibt's nichts derartiges, nur im Plesk, und da kann ich die Einstellungen irgendwie nur anschauen und nicht ändern 

Ich würde jetzt nen Screenshot posten, nur leider ist bei dem so tollen Evanzo wieder mal alles abgekackt, nicht mal mehr Plesk geht -.-


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2009)

Frag einfach bei Evanzo nach, wie das möglich ist oder ob sie das für dich machen können.


----------



## multimolti (19. September 2009)

Hab mal nen Ticket geschrieben, aber bei denen ist das immer so ne Sache mit dem Support... Naja, ich hoffe, die können mir helfen.

Sagt mir bitte noch mal eins zu Alternativen:
Anstatt deren komplettes Hostingpaket und das von Hostmonster zu bezahlen, könnte ich doch bei denen ganz kündigen und mir nur die Domain woanders holen und die dann auf Hostmonster weiterleiten, oder? 
Damit würde ich wahrscheinlich Geld sparen.


----------



## Gumbo (19. September 2009)

Es ist auch möglich die Domain selber umziehen zu lassen. Hostmonster scheint das aber nicht zu machen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. September 2009)

Hallo,

es ist einfach so, dass Domaintransfers keine 08/15-Angelegenheit sind. Das bedeutet insbesondere, dass teilweise einige Telefonate bzw. einige Emails nötig sind, bis die ein oder andere Domain für einen Kunden nachher letztlich erfolgreich umgezogen wurde.

Wie Markus schon sagte, scheint dein Wunschprovider den Transfer von DE-Domains nicht zu unterstützen. Daher musst du, wie du schon schriebst, bei deinem jetzigen Provider die Nameserver von deinem neuen Anbieter eintragen lassen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## multimolti (19. September 2009)

Genau da liegt ja das Problem, ich dachte ich kann einfach so einen KK-Antrag einreichen und dann geht alles von allein. Habe das Ticket geschrieben und hoffe, in den nächsten Tagen dann auch mal eine Antwort zu bekommen...

Trotzdem, was sagt ihr zu meinem Vorschlag?


----------



## DeluXe (19. September 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Trotzdem, was sagt ihr zu meinem Vorschlag?


Nicht etwa bezogen auf das?


multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Anstatt deren komplettes Hostingpaket und das von Hostmonster zu bezahlen, könnte ich doch bei denen ganz kündigen und mir nur die Domain woanders holen und die dann auf Hostmonster weiterleiten, oder?



Och, ich würde es nicht machen. In der Zeit geh ich lieber nochmal meinem Goldesel und bitte ihn ganz lieb noch ein paar Taler zu veräußern. 

Sorry, aber was für eine Frage ist das denn bitte?
Klar, wenn du dabei Geld sparst!


----------



## multimolti (19. September 2009)

Okay gut, ich hätte mir nur vorstellen können, dass das wieder Komplikationen gibt, dann wäre ja (zumindest vorerst) noch eine dritte Partei involviert, was die Sache nicht gerade besser macht


----------



## DeluXe (19. September 2009)

Du musst die Domain doch so oder so umziehen?
Bei deinem derzeitigen Anbieter kannst du den DNS-Rekord ja immerhin nicht ändern, Hostmonster hingegen nimmt sie nich an.

Ich würde daher eher vorschlagen eine Alternative zu Hostmonster zu suchen, bei welchem du alles aus einer Hand hast.


----------



## Flex (19. September 2009)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall umziehen, da du anscheinend bei Evanzo nicht nur die Domain hast, sondern auch Webspace.
Es wäre doch nicht klug gleich 2 Pakete zu zahlen. Und ein reiner Domainhoster ist da doch meist günstiger.
Bei DomainFactory gibt es dafür z. B. extra den DomainManager, wo du für jede Domain den NS Eintrag selber managen kannst.


----------



## multimolti (20. September 2009)

Okay, das mit dem DomainManager klingt gut.

Ich will aber bei Hostmonster bleiben, erstens weil die recht gut für ihren Preis sind, zweitens weil die in den USA sind und daher für meine Visitors besser zu erreichen, und drittens weil ich sowieso auf eine .com-Domain umsatteln will. Die .de-Domain muss aber beibehalten werden, damit die Links auf meine Seite weiterhin funktionieren. Also werde ich mir bei Hostmonster multimolti.com holen, und will nur, dass die alte .de-Domain auf den neuen Server verlinkt.
Ganz von Evanzo weg und dafür z.B. zu DomainFactory klingt recht gut.


----------



## multimolti (21. September 2009)

Der Support hat jetzt geschrieben:



> Gern ändern wir die Nameserver Ihrer Domain.
> 
> Hinweis:
> Die Nameserver muessen mit bestimmten Daten vorbereitet sein.
> ...



Jetzt soll ich dafür auch noch 5€ zahlen... toll. Und was meinen die mit den Class-C Netzen, bei denen es Schwierigkeiten geben kann?

EDIT:
Ich hab mir noch mal den DomainManager von Domain Factory angeschaut, das sieht ja ganz gut aus. Wenn ich bei denen jetzt einen Domain Transfer für multimolti.de beantragen würde, hätte ich mit Evanzo doch nichts mehr zu tun, oder? Dann wären die ganz raus aus dem Spiel, ich könnte einfach kündigen und wäre weg.
Außerdem kostet es bei DomainFactory und Hostmonster ziemlich exakt das gleiche, mir noch eine .com-Domain zu holen, dann könnte ich gleich alles über den Domain Manager laufen lassen. Damit wäre diese Lösung wohl praktischer.


----------



## Flex (21. September 2009)

Bis auf die Vertragslaufzeit und den KK-Antrag müsstest du soweit nichts mehr bedenken, vermute ich mal.


----------

